# Give!



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Some of you may remember that Boom was driving me nuts with agression over his new toys and bones? It was suggested to me to try to teach him give so I could get things without getting bitten... -_- 


Well I did it, and it works. I can get any of his stuff from him now I want. His favorite toy, a new bone, the list goes on. It's exciting...









It only works about 50% of the time with stuff he's not supposed to have, but we're working on it. 

Thanks for the suggestion ladies!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good for you BOOM


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Mar 19 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Some of you may remember that Boom was driving me nuts with agression over his new toys and bones?  It was suggested to me to try to teach him give so I could get things without getting bitten...  -_-
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, keep it up and congrats on your success!! .... now after working with them, if either Kallie or Catcher's has something she/he shouldn't and I give them "the" look... they'll drop it without my even saying anything. When they do that I immediately praise and give them a treat!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congradulations!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA! My bf teaches them to "give" too. I usually say, "No, Let Go" afew times and he he gives it up to me. But when Cloud growls at me, it's only play growl. Greenies is a different story!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh that's cute. We use _drop it _ for Sylphide. She uses to run and hide with the stuff she was supposed to drop. *sigh*. So, she'd drop it i_f _ I caught her.

Now she drops anything I tell her to immediately. But you know, my favorite overall command for her, the one that means the most, saves her life, and eliminates a lot of headaches because she was a "tease" runner (a _you can't catch me, narnarnarnarna_ ), is the STOP command.

She stops in her tracks on cue, inside or out. This allows me to catch her for her bath, take away stuff, catch her for grooming when she is sneaking away, but most of all, make her stop and drop down immediately if outside and she gets loose.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations Boom Boom!!







These furbabies are soooo smart!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Mar 19 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Oh that's cute.  We use drop it  for Sylphide.  She uses to run and hide with the stuff she was supposed to drop.  *sigh*.  So, she'd drop it if  I caught her.
> 
> Now she drops anything I tell her to immediately.  But you know, my favorite overall command for her, the one that means the most, saves her life, and eliminates a lot of headaches because she was a "tease" runner (a you can't catch me, narnarnarnarna ), is the STOP command.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

how did you teach Stop? Boom usually comes right to me when he realizes I know he has something he shouldnt.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

It wasn't easy!!! Sylphide was a dangerous runner as some Malt puppies can be--given an open door, she'd run out into the street and want to play chase--it was all a game to her, and she had no idea how dangerous this was.

So, teaching her Stay and Stop were essential to her well being.

My husband helped with this one. We took her to spacious outside enclosed areas (such as the outdoor agility facility), and one would stay and hold her while the other walked away. The other would release her, but when she wanted to run, let her go, quickly say STOP and hold her down (gently, of course). We did this giving her wider and wider range, over about six weeks time, until she did an automatic stop and drop at the command. She had a very reliable STOP after that.

I used a different method for her Stay command. I did that by myself by capitalizing on her love for playing fetch. I refused to throw until she stayed--first for two seconds, then five, then ten, then as I moved away, etc... She is very smart, and very quickly figured out what I wanted. I could then graduate that command to three things:

*Staying,* period: on the grooming table, downstairs, at the door, with me, etc.
a *Sit Stay or Down Stay* for ten seconds or longer, which is a required agility exercise. She is very good at this.
an *extended stay * as I move away from her, even outside of her line of sight.

I think all our furbabies are different when it comes to what works for them in training. As a puppy, Sylphide simply wasn't food motivated, and she certainly wasn't motivated to please us (just herself). The one thing that really motivated her was her *game/play drive:* wanting us to play with her. So I used that to get her attention. Now that she has mastered a lot of commands, and is actually more treat motivated as she gets older, I find it very easy to teach her new things.

Of course, the fact that she has participated in agility training, which is complicated, has really helped with her training.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My last puppy was all for tug and toys rather than food. It worked just fine for us since I used the clicker and if it took me a couple seconds to yank out the toy that was fine. 

Play the trading game with some super high-quality things and GIVE the tastiest back to him to finish. Ask him to give some of his toys and things he will give and give them right back to him. Don't let him get the idea that being asked to give will result in something always getting taken away. He may get it back or he may get something really good like hot dog or something.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 19 2005, 05:24 PM
> *My last puppy was all for tug and toys rather than food. It worked just fine for us since I used the clicker and if it took me a couple seconds to yank out the toy that was fine.
> 
> Play the trading game with some super high-quality things and GIVE the tastiest back to him to finish. Ask him to give some of his toys and things he will give and give them right back to him. Don't let him get the idea that being asked to give will result in something always getting taken away. He may get it back or he may get something really good like hot dog or something.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44482*


[/QUOTE]

Thats pretty much what I did







He's so good about giving his toys and treats an stuff. Just not paper and other random things, but he'll bring it right to me to take out of his mouth...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So set him up with paper and tissues and all sorts of goodies he isn't suppose to have and trade them! hehehe Some dogs will manage to find things like this all of the time. I certainly wouldn't try it with a cooked chicken bone, but if he eats a small piece of tissue on accident he'll live.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The way I taught "stop" was to have Kallie on a long leash in the house. If she started to run or walk away I would step on the leash and of course she didn't notice that it was I who was causing it to pull and then I would say "stop" in a very firm voice. It was no time before she got it. 

One time when she was much younger, I was outside and the front door apparently was not closed all the way and the next thing I knew she was in the front yard walking around. I knew if I moved too fast, she would think we were playing a game and start running and in a second would be in the street. So, I said "Stop" and she totally stopped in her tracks. I think she could tell from my voice that I was freaked out.

And one time a neighbor's child was running after her Bichon trying to catch her and I came out with a leash for her and went over to the dog and did my "serious" STOP and for some reason that dog stopped in her tracks and turned over on her back!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

So much good advice in this post. I like the one about stepping on the leash. I will have to try that. Izzy thinks it's funny to run away from me now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 20 2005, 01:06 AM
> *So much good advice in this post.  I like the one about stepping on the leash.  I will have to try that.  Izzy thinks it's funny to run away from me now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44580*


[/QUOTE]
I know what you mean.... they do think it is a game and it can be fun but then I think of what if I really needed to catch one of mine either outside or even inside. What you could do if you like playing "chase me" is to go ahead and play her game but in the middle do some "stops" and follow the "stop" with "sit", so she knows that you control when and how the game is played. Kallie and I do play "chase me" and she is so used to my "routine" that if I say "stop", she'll almost always stop running and will sit without my asking.


----------

